# Franchi Alcione Titanium



## Mn trapper (May 30, 2007)

Looking to buy a Franchi O/U. Any comments on the gun good or bad?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

i will sell you mine for $5000. It is probably the best o/u made. I have had a few different ones, and this is by far the best one. It is only 6.9 lbs. has gold enlay, mechanical trigger wich is a MUST for hunting in ND, and it shoulders really nice. If you can find one BUY it. I think they make a new one that is similar, without the gold, for around $1000. If you have any questions about the gun shoot them my way.

Good luck. If I am thinking right you are going to have trouble finding one, because people aren't going to want to part with them.

Mike


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I have one.

Nice gun, but is at the gun smith being adjusted to fit me better. The Alcione T only came w/ 24" barrels when I bought mine. Not sure if they make one with longer barrels now.

Have had no mechanical problems.


----------



## Mn trapper (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I ordered a new Alcione Titanium, 12ga, 28in blls, should get it monday, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

Does it look anything like this?










I bought this one off this site and, as you can see, it works just fine on northern MN ruffies. It's almost too pretty to take into the brush, though!

Hope you enjoy your new Alcione as much as I enjoy mine.

Dooger


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mn trapper,

They are still making them? I thought they quit making it? Dooger, is that a T? It looks like the regular Alcione. Looks like a nice gun. If I could ever figure out the upload pic thing I would put some up. I think my computer is just gay.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's a pre-T Alcione. It's stamped a 97.12 - anyone know what this means exactly?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess I'm not that familiar with that model, but I am guessing that the 27.12 is the model number.


----------

